# POA and Notary for Dubai



## stephanebudge (Dec 16, 2012)

I am trying to figure out how to get a POA for DUBAI. I will be leaving Dubai and I have someone in Dubai that I need to grant POA for me for some things in Dubai. Any recommendations? American.


----------



## sanjaysm12 (Dec 16, 2012)

POA can be directly notarized by visiting Dubai Courts, one near Maktoum & Floating Bridge and other in intersection 3 in Al Barsha. If you do not have one ready, getting it done from a lawyer will always be recommended to avoid any legal issues later. Notary public in Dubai courts also
work in evenings so its convenient.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

I can recommend Helen Eaton (although she is English not American). Google Helen Eaton POA for her contact details. Very helpful and professional.


----------

